# Bath time!



## Ronni (Dec 16, 2019)

This is Tango's wounded "How could you do this to me I thought you loved me " look. Sheesh. It's just a bath, dog!


Jazz on the other hand continues to be as derpy as usual


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2019)




----------

